# Orlando, FL-area trainer



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd like to recommend Norma Najorka of The Canine Center for anyone needing a trainer in the Orlando/Kissimmee/St Cloud area of Central Florida. She offers private and group classes at fantastic rates (extremely reasonable) and has a wealth of knowledge. Even group classes are tailored to the individual's needs. Group class sizes are small; I've been at one group class where there was only one other dog and today I was at a class with six dogs, three kids, and a bunch of adults. She always has an assistant regardless of the small class sizes which are fantastic.

Norma is very accomplished when it comes to the dog world and is knowledgeable about schutzhund and AKC training, emphasizes positive and motivational training with appropriate corrections as necessary, but most of all everything she does and says and explains makes excellent sense. She also knows the herding/working breeds all too well.







My dog and I have progressed leaps and bounds in the few classes we've had; we have certainly lucked out.


----------

